# Is it hard to grow and trying to save any paph from bad rot root?



## DeafOrchidLover (May 18, 2016)

I just would like to hear all your opinions and what you do. I just recently be saved mine as as I hope so. Will need to transport to a pot soon. Pease feel freely and kind advices, anything new are much welcome. Thank you all lady slippers lovers. Theyre so beautiful and be exotic.... Have a good day and good night! 
Again, please feel freely and kind to express, I would love to hear it so I can learn and not to repeat the same mistake. 
Moss, and other umm. Coir. What's that thing? not the clay pebble thing, nah, just new want to stay away from that. Any ideas about potting media. I have mostly are sphagnum moss and two different kinds of fir barks with mixes. One for adult and other is for seedling. I do need buy more pots. I may want to deal with green plastic pot. I wouldnt thin clear pot would do anything. Just saying my mind outloud, smiling! 
Of course, I do have wishes to buy few more, I prefer the warm-species paphiodelium. 
Truly yours,
Karen aka DeafOrchidLover. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2016)

Hi. Rot is a big problem in the roots or the vegetative growth (leaves). If it is at the junction where the leaves join the roots there is almost no chance of survival. it it is above and only on the leaves there are ways to save it, a chemical cleaning, keep from (stop) over-watering, more air flow, apply lime powder, cinnamon powder, Dragon's Blood... If it is only in the roots you can cut the bad ones off, apply a drying powder and use a mix with a lot of sphagnum so new roots can develop. In general your media mix should adjust your watering technique, (heavy, often, light, rarely, etc) to the plants needs. put a moisture retentive mix if you don't water often enough and your plants need more water. Good luck.


----------



## Ray (May 18, 2016)

There are lots of ways rots can begin. The key is prevention.

Water standing in the "crotches" of the leaves creates an ideal breeding ground for fungi, so try to avoid splashing water there when you water, or, if that cannot be avoided, make sure you water early in the day and have decent air flow over the plants to help dry them out.

Root rot tends to be related to poor media selection for your growing conditions and watering habits, which leads to root suffocation and death; healthy roots don't arbitrarily rot.

In nature, most paphs are found with their roots growing in the loose humus on the forest floor. That is quite airy, but stays fairly evenly moist. Our goal is to find a potting medium that mimics that with your preferred watering frequency. Look at this general guide to get some ideas.

There are some "other stuff" you can use to somewhat compensate for less-than-ideal culture, but that's still your best bet. For example, regular treatment with Inocucor Garden Solution can reduce the incidents of fungal attacks and rots altogether. If you see the beginnings of leaf issues, a disinfectant like Biosafe Disease Control can help.

When rescuing plants with root loss, I am a firm believer in a soak in water containing KelpMax, as that give the plant the best chance at growing new roots quickly.


----------

